# SPSP New Hours (This really Sucks)



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

Visited the web site this morning and I noticed the new hours for the park for May 15-Sep 16 is 24hrs for boaters only. I called the park office and was told that all fishermen must leave the park by 9:00PM.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

That is absolutely rotten. I'm sorry, but Maryland is the worst state around for access for shorebound folks.

I wonder what bureaucrat made that decision? And does anyone feel like they shouldn't be the recipients of any more cleanups?


----------



## Joe mama (Jun 6, 2003)

Boycott Sandy point state park!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

*I might agree with that*

Anyone up for organizing a peaceful protest with picketing?


----------



## Rugger (Sep 30, 2002)

OK, folks, here is the right way to handle this.

First, we need a roll call of Maryland residents. What we need to do is organize a letter writing campaign, by State of Maryland residents, to your State legislators. That campaign has to take two forms-- first of all, we need people writing individual letters to their reps (I'll get the list of rep names & addresses and help people figure out whom there reps are if they need the help, and will compose a form letter for anyone whho wishes to use it). Second, we need an "en masse" petition, signed not only by all of our Maryland residents but also taken to tackle shops, businesses in the area, etc to be presented to the reps and to DNR. Third, and this would be very helpful, we need to organize MD residents who can stop by their rep's District Offices to make their point of view known in person.

I'm a VA resident, but having run legislative offices in NYS and having run both electoral and lobbying campaigns in NY & with the Feds, you'd be surprised at what a minimal amount of grass roots organizing can do. Do it half assed, though, and all we are is a pain in the ass. Do it with some organization behind it and it becomes easier to do what we ask than it is to ignore us especially since this is sucha minimal ask.

I'm going to open a thread in the fishing issues forum to start putting together alist of people who can be relied upon to start writing letters, doing visits, and circulating petitions. Please head over to that forum and place your name on the list if you are a Maryland resident. Once we get the effort underway, I can start pitching it to the media.


Bob


----------



## LongRanger (Oct 4, 2000)

I like what HuskyMd and Rugger have to say on this matter. However, I cannot support a boycott until after The Capital Longcasters' 2004 Rockfish Challenge on April 3rd. Has anyone called the park and spoken with the staff for more details about what is going on?


----------



## Rugger (Sep 30, 2002)

I don't think that anyone is talking boycott quite yet, LR  We don't need to play the Clyde Card just yet.

I'll be reaching out to friends in MD to get the right ears to find at DNR/SPSP to whisper in about this.


----------



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

*Hours*

I just spoke to Susan at the SPSP office. She told me that the staff are having meetings right now and discussing the 24 hours fisherman access during the summer. She suggested that I call back on Tuesday and speak with the manager - Kenny Heartman. Susan said the hours were tenatively changed because people were bringing guests who were not actively fishing during fishermans hours. This seems like a very minor issue to me. I will certainly be calling them on Tuesday, and it may not be a bad idea if you did the same. Long Live Access.

Sandy Point State Park
1100 East College Parkway
Annapolis, MD 21401

(410)974-2149


----------



## Rugger (Sep 30, 2002)

Unfortunately in my experience these things start as minor issues, Old Bay, and then grow after a year or two even if the bad policy is temproarily allayed. What will always make a difference on this sort of thing is to overkill the situation from the community side-- the objective is to take this idea off the table, not to table it for a week, a month, or a year. When there is no organized action against a proposed reg then even if the outcome is favorable for the regulated in the short term it becomes a battl;e that has to be fought over and over again.


----------



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

Rugger,

By all means, start fighting.


----------



## LongRanger (Oct 4, 2000)

They seem to try this every year. They also mentioned that they may change the off-hours gate rate from $1 to $3 per car. The rangers expressed two key issues last year. They are people with non-fishing friends and people breaking into cars. What would happen if they charged $5 and turned on the lights over the beach from sunset until say 2am. It's just an idea, please don't shoot me. 

We need to speak up now and not wait another minute. I heard that they avoid these problems in DE by fighting them as soon as they start.


----------



## reddog1 (May 3, 2003)

Did anyone happen to also notice that the entrance fee for SPSP and point lookout is now $5 a person on weekends and $6 a person for out of state. Point lookout I believe was only $3 last year. The 2004 state park pass is now $75 of Md residents and $100 for non-residents.

Can you say GREEDY!


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

While you're at it Rugger, try and get them to extend the hours until 10 or so until December. That place is a killer striper spot in the fall but they boot you out at sunset...


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*SPSP*

First off welcome back Reddog1.

Second this S***.

A good picketing day would be Jan. 24, 2004, Polar Bear Plunge 2004, the idiot Governer will be there.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*SPSP AND PLO*

Did PLO have the NIGHT FISHING PASS?

Night Fishing Pass - Valid from sunset to 6 a.m. No other passes are valid during this time period. Fishermen wishing to stay past sunset will be required to pay an additional night-use service charge of $3 per vehicle; $4 per vehicle for out-of-state residents. All members of your party must have a valid fishing license and be actively fishing to remain in the park after sunset


----------



## reddog1 (May 3, 2003)

Thanks Orest,
I have been around, lurking in the shadows. No last year Point lookout I believe only had a $3 charge per person. Never anything so stupid as a night surcharge.

This is really putting a damper on my hopes for a good fishing season.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

Might have to fish only the Atlantic.

The page for the Choptank Fishing Pier has not been updated yet.

I guess will have to wait and see what else the stupid people in the suits do in Annapolis.


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

I was just curious but what web site are you guys getting all this info from?


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

Maryland DNR site and then click on the State Park Icon.


----------



## reddog1 (May 3, 2003)

PLO
http://www.dnr.state.md.us/publiclands/southern/pointlookout.html

SPSP

http://www.dnr.state.md.us/publiclands/southern/sandypoint.html


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

Link.

http://www.dnr.state.md.us/publiclands/all.html


----------



## reddog1 (May 3, 2003)

What really irritates me is now to fish PLO where last year it was free I will now have to pay $10 a day on the weekends to fish.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

That's a big chuck of change. You still got bait, food and gas.

That really sucks.


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

Thanks guys. It's a shame about SPSP, I've been meaning to fish it for years but probably won't now. I don't like fishing till 4:30 and then leaving when the fishing gets good. Hey Rugger, whatever you need from me let me know. We should talk to the local tackle shops and see if we can get their support. I'm sure that many people avoid SPSP just because of the hours, I know I do. Is there anyone we can contact to express our opinions in the matter?


----------



## LongRanger (Oct 4, 2000)

We don't have much time to fight this. Once they start charging the night fee they will not stop. Why do they always pick on shore anglers?


----------



## oldsalt (May 6, 2003)

Could it be the shore fisherman leave as much mess at night as the bathers do during the day and there are only a few, so why bother with them,the boaters park and are gone. Ever check there is very little debris left around the ramps. Could mean less clean up for the troops, in turn less cost for the State!!! Just something to think about.


----------



## reddog1 (May 3, 2003)

If trash is in fact the problem, maybe putting things to place the trash in would be a better move. At PLO there is no place on or near the casueway to place garbage. At SPSP there is only one dumpster and the bathroom. May this is the problem.


----------



## oldsalt (May 6, 2003)

All MD State Parks carry out what you carry in, no trash containers, been that way for a few years .


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Play by the rules or stay home!*

Most MD parks have these signs. It's yours, you pay taxs for it. *Take care of it!*


----------



## oldsalt (May 6, 2003)

Welcome back Hat!


----------



## scorpioreno (May 9, 2002)

*Who is the enemy?*

OLD SALT IS RIGHT. I HAVE BEEN AT SANDY POINT AND MAKE IT A POINT TO PICK UP TRASH LEFT BEHIND BY ANGLERS. NOT ONLY LOOSE TRASH,BUT TRASH BAGS FULL OF TRASH AND TIED CLOSED AND LEFT ON THE BEACH. WHICH BRINGS ME TO MY POINT... WE ARE OUR OWN WORST EMEMIES.

I THINK THAT WE NEED TO ACKNOWLEDGE TO PARK OFFICIALS THAT THERE IS A PROBLEM WITH PARK MAINTANANCE AND ACKNOWLEDGE OUR ROLE IN THE PROBLEM WHETHER WE LEAVE TRASH OR NOT. WE SHOULD THEN START TO POLICE OURSELVES IN THE PARK. WE SHOULD REMIND OUR FISHING COMMRADS(FISHING ON EITHER SIDE OF US) THAT IT IS IMPORTANT TO KEEP THE PARK CLEAN . IF WE STAND TOGETHER AND HUMBLE OURSELVES TO THE POINT THAT WE EVEN OFFER TO CARRY SOMEONE'S TRASH OUT THE PARK WITH US, AND BE ABLE TO COLLECTIVELY SHOW OTHERS HOW PASSIONATE WE FEEL ABOUT THIS SITUATION, WE WILL SEE A CHANGE.
NOW I AM USING VERY KIND WORDS HERE AND I CAN BE VERY PERSUASIVE WHEN I NEED TO BE. 

I CAN ALSO SEE THE COLLECTIVE POWER WHEN WE HAVE PATICIPATED IN THE PARK CLEAN-UPS WITH NOT ONLY PARK OFFICIALS BUT OUR SELVES. I THINK THAT IT MAKES IT MORE IMPORTANT FOR US TO KEEP THE PARKS CLEAN. LETS USE THAT COLLECTIVE POWER NOT TO BOYCOTT BUT TO CORRECT THE PROBLEM.


----------



## LongRanger (Oct 4, 2000)

Hi Hat,
I see that you are in top form again. Welcome back, we missed you.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

*It's not about the trash...*

It's about controlling access to the park after hours... The problems they have are the "RIF-RAF" that come into the park after a good night partying and cause problems. They gain access to the park for a buck and cruise around looking for trouble.

I think that regular security rounds on the beach by the rangers after hours (that's what they're there for - right?) would solve the problem - don't screw the fisherman/fisherwomen on this one!

Maybe a fishing permit for after hours would help. Make the permit valid from sunset to 8:00 AM only..that would take care of those of us that enjoy fishing SPSP at night...and give us a special code to enter the park...


----------



## Rugger (Sep 30, 2002)

It's about neither the trash or controlling "riff-raff", directly-- it's about the money it costs to patrol the beach and clean it up. This is purely budgetary, folks.


----------



## sharkbite (Jun 8, 2001)

I'm not trying to make anyone mad and I hope this isn't taken the wrong way but from this thread it looks like a lot of folks are sitting around complaining about something that is going to happen instead of doing what they can to prevent it. I think it's both amazing and sad that animal rights groups such as PETA can organize at the drop of a hat to protest or whatever yet fishermen will sit around and complain about laws and such going into effect without grouping together as we should and making a differance. There could be 1000 different reasons why, bottom line is general concensus says not many fishermen agree with it. So it's time to stop complaining and looking for answers as to why and start doing something about it. 

To answer LongRanger's question, Stated above is why they pick on the shore-bound anglers and untill we group together not only by state but as a whole, across the country and let our opinions be heard and our feelings be known will they stop picking on the shore-bound anglers. 


Just my .02


Tight Lines

Tim


----------



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

*24 Hour Access*

I just spoke to Susan again at the SPSP office, and she gave me some great news. 

Fishermen will still have 24 hours access to SPSP during the summer time period, just like last year.

This is good news. 

Call her yourself if you would like to confirm.

SPSP office - 410.974.2149


----------



## murphman (Sep 4, 2003)

*Thanks*

Great> Thanks for all of your efforts..from an appreciative out of stater!


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

*Confirmed it.*

Thanks OldBay. I spoke to her, and she said the 24Hrs rule will apply to us and they'll update their website of the "real" hours. Whew, life is good again (at least for SPSP).


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

That's great news.

But we still need to work on our image as a whole.

I've gotten to SPSP on some mornings at the crack of dawn and the parking lot you pass on your right on the way to the small craft launch area looks like a land fill, are the night fishermen being blamed for this or some of it. 

SPSP and the DNR has to do something about the large groups of people who go there and grill/picnic and leave all their trash behind. They need to get some body stationed down in that area during the day time; there is not enough policing of that area during the time when it comes time to leave the park. There needs to be a range or 2 on foot walking the area. 

I didn't see any rangers last year until after Sept 15 when you had to leave at sunset.

My 2 cents.


----------

